
Mentor organizations for Google Summer of Code 2018 - noahdesu
https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/organizations/
======
domoritz
I was a student in 2012 and this year I'm mentoring for the first time. I'm
grateful to have had the opportunity of strong mentorship when I didn't have
much Open Source experience.

~~~
eropple
Ditto - I did it for two years (2007, 2008) and the people I met working for
the Mono Project are folks I've worked with or just became friends with. It
was a great experience and has paid off in much bigger ways since.

------
fellellor
Can old people get into this somehow if they are still learning?

~~~
2-m3m3n70
I do not believe there are any age restrictions but you have to be a student
(but any type of student is fine so you typically have older PHD students who
participate).

~~~
ensignavenger
Not any type of student- you have to be enrolled or accepted for the fall term
into an accredited university.

Students learning other ways are not allowed to participate.

------
zeperoni
Is there an expected time commitment? I'm working through school while working
full time, but would really like to start working on larger side projects.
Although, I don't want to make a commitment I can't follow through on.

~~~
noahdesu
From the FAQ [0]:

"You are expected to spend around 30+ hours a week working on your project
during the 3 month coding period. If you already have an internship, another
summer job, or plan to be gone on vacation for more than a week during that
time, GSoC is not the right program for you this year."

However, it isn't exactly like an open ended job for the summer. There is a
process by which students and organizations agree on a project for the summer
so it is goal oriented.

[0]: [https://developers.google.com/open-
source/gsoc/faq](https://developers.google.com/open-source/gsoc/faq)

